# Help! My Philips TV is stuck on one channel!



## Ramlochun (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi there, 

For the last couple of days my Philips TV (modelNr: 26pf3321) has been stuck on the HDMI channel that connects to my BluRay. I have no problem watching dvds but I can't watch regular TV channels. Neither the remote nor the buttons to change the channels on the side of the TV responds, but I can still change the volume, access the menu and turn off the TV via those buttons on the side of the TV. When I access my menu I can't access "settings" but everything else works? I have tried unplugging and all sorts of things but nothing has worked. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

Try to reset the tv. Leave it unplugged overnight.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Are you changing the *intput* source from the HDMI port the Bluray player is connected to to the input source you receive television broadcasts on?


----------

